# Rocko Picture Update 4 weeks old



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

So he is 4 weeks old and there is 4 weeks to go... 
He is looking really red compared to other apricot cockapoos I have seen.

Time is going sooo slowly!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk lovely little man... Im sure you cannot wait...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Eeeekkkk! He is sooo adorable! I know you are marking off the days!! Love that face!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg i love him!!!! He is definately red and a stunner too!! xxx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Mandy do you think so?? im really excited... i hope he will get chunkier... i just forget that he is only 4 weeks old I want to feed him up. Gosh I am such a mummy.

I am too too excited. This I am guessing will be the last picture I will get till I get to pick him up as I have asked Sylvia for 3 updates loool.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Thanks all for sweet comments... xxx


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG. He is so gorgeous. Does the breeder have any left?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks stunning can't wait to see how he develops. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dd0ldk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is to die for 
He will change quite a bit over the next couple of weeks and become so much more fluffy. Enjoy the build up  xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

She did I am not sure if she does, He is from Sylml cockapoos contact Sylvia she is lovely. They have another litter due in August ready to leave in October I wanted a girl was considering waiting till then as this litter was only boys... But I just couldnt wait.
And he is just such a nice colour I didnt want to miss out on that. I am in LOVE with him.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Such a little stunner


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute cute cute and a bit more cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rocko is beautiful or should that be handsome.... such a fab colour. The Reds are definitely getting very popular now.


----------

